# Maturity onset diabetes of the young (MODY)



## emccarty (Jan 20, 2010)

Can anyone help me find the ICD-9 code for maturity onset diabetes of the young (MODY)?  The entry in Wikipedia says that it is also sometimes called "monogenic diabetes" and that it is not the same thing as Type 2 diabetes in a young person.  My Taber's Cyclopedic Medical Dictionary, on the other hand, defines MODY as type 2 DM that presents during childhood or adolescence.  I can't find an entry for it in the ICD-9 index.  

My inclination is to follow Taber's, at least in terms of coding, and code this as 250.00.  Does anyone have any advice to offer?

Thanks for your help,
Elizabeth


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 20, 2010)

*Careful with Wikipedia*

I'd be careful with info provided by Wikipedia (Yes, I use it, too.)

I know one person who brags about purposely posting wrong information on Wikipedia, "just for the fun of it."

Just a word of caution.

In this case, I'd trust Taber's.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## emccarty (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, I certainly take Wikipedia with a grain of salt.    I'm leaning towards Taber's as well, since it's a more useful answer, code-wise, but I wanted to see if anyone else had run into this.  

Thanks for your help!
Elizabeth


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jan 21, 2010)

I have never known wikipedia to be a useful or recommended tool by any coding resource.  I think of wikipedia as entertainment.  Therefore, use Taber's or another official and wide used coding recommended tool perhaps by AAPC, CMS, AHIMA, etc.
hope this helps



emccarty said:


> Can anyone help me find the ICD-9 code for maturity onset diabetes of the young (MODY)?  The entry in Wikipedia says that it is also sometimes called "monogenic diabetes" and that it is not the same thing as Type 2 diabetes in a young person.  My Taber's Cyclopedic Medical Dictionary, on the other hand, defines MODY as type 2 DM that presents during childhood or adolescence.  I can't find an entry for it in the ICD-9 index.
> 
> My inclination is to follow Taber's, at least in terms of coding, and code this as 250.00.  Does anyone have any advice to offer?
> 
> ...


----------



## bkreed (Jan 21, 2010)

Type 2 Diabetes is becoming more common as our society's children are less active and more obese. And an adult can develop Type 1, or "juvenile diabetes".  Age does not determine the type of diabetes. In Type 1, the pancreas does not secrete adequate amounts of insulin. In Type 2, the pancreas makes insulin but the body does not utilize it properly. It is also a misconception that if a patient takes insulin then they must be Type 1 --- not true. A Type 2 can take insulin to control diabetes and there is a Vcode for this. The 5th digit of the 250 code indicates "not uncontrolled" or "uncontrolled". Fourth digits indicate manifestations. I've worked in an endocrinology office for 3 years and know diabetes on a personal level!


----------

